# Ratschläge  fürs  Verhalten im Internet



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

speedy und der 18-jährigen ist ja zu wünschen, daß sie die Sache in zufriedenstellender Weise hinter sich bringen.

Ohne jemandem zunahe treten zu wollen, aber sind 18-jährige heute nicht mehr in der Lage zu LESEN und GELESENES zu VERSTEHEN?

Im Dialerbereich findet sicher vieles im rechtsfreien Raum oder zumindest in zweifelhaften Bahnen statt. Aber selbst wer noch nicht vor einem Rechner saß und also nicht sonderlich beschlagen ist im Umgang mit dieser Materie sollte in der heutigen Informationsgesellschaft und einem Alter von 18 Jahren zumindest schon mal was von Dialern und dubiosen Geschäften im Computer- und Onlinebereich gelesen oder gehört haben. 

Aber selbst wenn nicht, sollte man von Menschen in diesem Alter erwarten, daß sie nicht blind und ohne zu lesen auf irgendwelche OK-Buttons klicken oder OK irgendwo eintragen. Tut mir leid, aber mit fehlt für das Verhalten dieser Frau jegliches Verständnis. Man könnte meinen, die alltäglich in den Medien zu findenden Meldungen über Dialer und Schadsoftware gehen an manchen Leuten spurlos vorüber. Und dabei muß man noch nicht mal besonders danach suchen.

Ja, ich weiß, wer sich ansonsten nicht für die Materie interessiert, den mag das wenig berühren, aber selbst dann kann man sich solche Informationen nur mit Mühe fernhalten. Zumindest aber muß es einen doch irgendwie stutzig machen, wenn man vor einem Computer sitzt und dort zu irgendwas aufgefordert wird. Und da fragt man dann doch wohl mal jemanden bevor man x-mal etwas anklickert.

Obwohl ich den beiden wünsche, daß die Betreiber der Dialer leer ausgehen, bin ich der Meinung, daß manch einer nur aus Schaden klug wird. Daher ist es nur richtig, wenn sie wenigstens einen Teil der Kosten berappen muß.


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Januar 2005)

@ Gast

Schöne Beitrag, richt klug gesnakt. Mal sehen wie Du tönst, wenn Du das Opfer bist und andere mit klugen Ratschlägen nachtreten.


----------



## regenwetter (16 Januar 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gast
> 
> Schöne Beitrag, richt klug gesnakt. Mal sehen wie Du tönst, wenn Du das Opfer bist und andere mit klugen Ratschlägen nachtreten.



Zur eigenen Verantwortung stehen und für die Zukunft daraus lernen?


"Gast" hat doch völlig recht!


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2005)

regenwetter schrieb:
			
		

> Zur eigenen Verantwortung stehen und für die Zukunft daraus lernen?


 Das hätten mal unsere Politiker beherzigen sollen seit 2002... Dann bräuchten wir darüber jetzt nicht streiten. Wer mit Geldscheinen winkend nachts durch den Park läuft und überfallen wird, ist selbst schuld - nicht aber, wer im Internet surft und über die Stolperstricke der Gewinnmaximierer fällt.


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Januar 2005)

regenwetter schrieb:
			
		

> Zur eigenen Verantwortung stehen und für die Zukunft daraus lernen? ....


Das wünsche ich mir von den Providern, wenn sie mit windigen Anbietern von Content Mietverträge über Díaler-Nummer abschließen und nicht die eigene Kundschaft zum Abkassieren anbeiten.
So hochnäsig wie Gast und Du hier argumentiert, kann man sein, wenn man sich mit der Sache lange beschäftigt hat. Wenn Du aber ehrlich bist und ausserhalb der Internet-Welt dich umhörst, wirst Du erstaunt sein, wer noch nicht Bescheid weiss. Geht der als Rookie ins Internet, kann er sehr leicht Opfer werden.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (16 Januar 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gast
> 
> Schöne Beitrag, richt klug gesnakt. Mal sehen wie Du tönst, wenn Du das Opfer bist und andere mit klugen Ratschlägen nachtreten.



Zuerst mal: mit der Anmeldung klappt et nich immer. Daher war ich als Gast eingeloggt. Tschuldichung

Ob nicht klug gesnakt, sei mal dahingestellt. Davon abgesehen, daß ich so schnell nicht Opfer werden kann, weil u. a.  "falsches" Betriebssystem, bin ich der Meinung, daß es heutzutage schon einiger Anstrengung bedarf um den Medien aus dem Weg zu gehen.

Selbst wenn man nicht nach Meldungen zum Thema Computerbetrug, Dialer, Viren usw sucht, hat man irgendwann Berührung damit.
Schließlich wird man von allen Seiten der Medien bald täglich auf das Thema gestoßen.

Und wenn ich am Rechner sitze, und das war in meinen Computeranfängen genau so, dann klickt man nicht auf irgendwelche OK-Buttons und folgt Anweisungen, deren Ursprung man nicht kennt und deren Wirkung man nicht überschauen kann. Da fragt man doch!

Und wenn irgendwelche Fenster öffnen und zu irgendwas auffordern, dann liest man. Deshalb meine zugegebenermaßen provokante Frage, ob 18-Jährige (!) heutzutage nicht mehr LESEN und GELESENES VERSTEHEN.

Opfer kann man immer werden. Ich habe hier eine Menge Beiträge gelesen und bin erschüttert, welche perfiden Methoden angewendet werden um Computernutzer hinters Licht zu führen. In den meisten Fällen können die Betroffenen nichts dafür.
Zumal dann nicht, wenn es sich wieder mal um einen neuen Trick handelt, von dem der Betroffene gar nichts mitbekommt oder noch nichts gehört haben kann. Nicht umsonst lassen sich die Gauner ja immer wieder Neues einfallen.

Gut, daß es dieses Forum und ähnliche gibt. Und siehe da - obwohl mich die Problematik nicht wirklich betrifft, weil "falsches" Betriebssystem, bin ich hierauf gestoßen. Wer weiß, vielleicht trifft es mich auch irgendwann, weil eine neue Masche am Laufen ist.

Wer aber selbst die einfachsten Vorsichtsmaßnahmen einfach ignoriert, und dazu gehören nunmal LESEN und GELESENES zu VERSTEHEN, bei dem hält sich mein Mitgefühl in Grenzen.

Bei einem 12-Jährigen sähe das vielleicht anders aus. Aber hier haben wir es mit einem Erwachsenen zu tun dem auch noch die entsprechenden Hinweise geliefert wurden.

Aber wie gesagt - ich wünsche Erfolg dabei, den Dialerbetreiber leer ausgehen zu lassen.


Nachtrag:
"Geht der als Rookie ins Internet, kann er sehr leicht Opfer werden."

Das stimmt schon. Aber ich denke mal, es macht einen Unterschied, ob man mit dem Thema schon alleine wegen des vielleicht jungen Alters noch nicht in Berührung kam.

Ein Erwachsener kann mir aber nicht erzählen, er hätte von der ganzen Problematik noch nie was gehört. Da müßte man ja Jahre in einem fenster- und türlosen dunkeln Raum verbracht haben, ohne Verbindung zur Außenwelt.

Und den Vorwurf der Hochnäsigkeit weise ich zurück.
Ich gestehe jedem, der von einer Sache keine Ahnung hat, Fehler zu. Zumal dann, wenn ihm sämtliche Hinweise auf einen drohenden Fehler fehlen.

Aber das ist hier nicht der Fall. Hier hatte zwar jemand keine Ahnung, aber dann müssen andere Mechanismen greifen. Eben, daß man sich durchLIEST, was da angezeigt wird.

Ich verstehe von vielen Dingen im Netz auch nichts. Aber dann klicker ich nicht einfach drauflos auf OK oder trage meine Daten irgendwo ein.
So wenig wie ich einem Teppichverkäufer an der Tür einen Lappen abkaufe. So wenig, wie ich 0190er Nummer anrufe. So wenig wie ich Tausende von Euro per Vorkasse ins Ausland schicke.
So wenig wie ich vom Aktiengeschäft verstehe und deshalb nicht mein ganzes Gespartes in irgendwelche Firmen investiere von denen ich noch nie gehört habe nur um im allgemeinen Hipe mir mal eben fix eine goldene Nase zu verdienen.

Nochmal: gut und richtig, daß es solche Foren gibt, wo man wertvolle Informationen erhält. Und die Reaktionen vieler hier zeigen, daß es die meisten verstanden haben, nicht einfach drauflos zu klicken, sondern sich erst mal schlau zu machen. Auch da sind viele Rookies dabei.

Betrogen zu werden ist das eine, aber nichts ist einfacher als LESEN. Und hätte die 18-Jährige gelesen, wäre sie jetzt nicht Opfer.


----------



## BenTigger (16 Januar 2005)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> , bin ich der Meinung, daß es heutzutage schon einiger Anstrengung bedarf um den Medien aus dem Weg zu gehen.
> 
> Selbst wenn man nicht nach Meldungen zum Thema Computerbetrug, Dialer, Viren usw sucht, hat man irgendwann Berührung damit.
> Schließlich wird man von allen Seiten der Medien bald täglich auf das Thema gestoßen.



Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, das DU am Thema interessiert bist und daher sofort hellhörig wirst, wenn in den Medien das Thema in dein Interessengebiet fällt.

Kennst du dich auch so gut in allen anderen Bereichen der Medienwelt aus??

Ich finde  bestimmt genug Themen, die für dich das Nirwana sind, weil es dich nicht interessiert. z.B. Musik, die hörst du bestimmt und kannst auch einen CD-Player bedienen. ABER kennst du dich in allen Bereichen der Musik aus? Nein?? Wieso nicht, wird doch fast täglich in den Medien thematisiert.

Musik ist eben nur so ein Gebrauchsgegenstand, der nicht weiter vertieft wird.
(Falls du Musiker bist, das diente nur als Beispiel)

Bei Computern ist es ebenso, viele beschäftigen sich damit und andere nutzen es nur so nebenbei. Vor allem darf man nicht vergessen, das im Internet und PC viel mit Ja und Zustimmungklicken verbunden wird, ohne das zusätzlich dann Kosten auf einem zukommen. Installier einfach mal ne Software. Wie oft musst du da auf weiter und Zustimmung klicken (Lizenzvertrag) ohne das dann nachher die Softwareschmiede Geld von dir will (wenn du das nicht grade als Raubkopie hast und erwischt wirst). Also klickt man auch im Internet schnell mal auf weiter. Denn in den "Fallen" wird ja seltenst gesagt:*" ACHTUNG Ein weiter kostet sie nun 30 Euro"* sondern eher weit weg vom OK oder weiter: "0900922222222 1.98Emin Liest du immer die Lizenzverträge ganz durch?

Insofern gehen viele unbedarft ins Internet, weil eben nicht auf jeder Seite derartige "Fallen" lauern.  Meist ist es aber zu Spät sich zu informieren, wenn man in der Falle steckt. Vorher informieren wäre besser, aber wie, wenn man gar nicht ahnt, welche Stolperfallen es gibt??


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2005)

Das OLG Hamburg hat den Sachverhalt sehr treffend zusammengefasst:

"Der durchschnittliche Internetnutzer kann der Meldung des in Abbildung 2 eingeblendeten "Logo Assistenten" *gerade nicht mit der erforderlichen Deutlichkeit entnehmen,* dass die bevorstehende "Einrichtung des Anwählprogramms" irgendetwas mit der Vorbereitung einer Kosten verursachenden Maßnahme zu tun hat."

Dietmar Vill


----------



## User Nr 2528 (16 Januar 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> User Nr 2528 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber Du triffst ja genau das, was ich auch sage. Es gibt Betrug und es gibt Selbstbetrug oder zumindest Mitwirkung.

Ich schrieb bereits, daß es Bereiche gibt, in denen ich mich auch nicht auskenne. Und für mich war das Thema Computer auch mal KEINES. Trotzdem, aber nicht weil ich nach Meldungen zum Thema gesucht habe, bin ich mit dem Thema Computerbetrug in Berührung gekommen. Bevor ich einen Coputer besaß, wußte ich von Dialern. Nicht im Detail, aber immerhin so viel, daß ich eine gewisse Vorsicht entwickeln konnte.

Deshalb sage ich auch, daß es einiger Anstrengung bedarf, solchen Meldungen nicht zu begegnen. Es sind ja nicht nur die Medien in denen das Thema breitgetreten wird. Auch im täglichen Umgang mit anderen Menschen kommt das Thema irgendwann mal vor.

Einem 10-12-Jährigen gestehe ich in diesen Dingen auch aufgrund seiner natürlichen Unreife zu, daß er da Fehler macht.

Aber von einem Erwachsenen, einer 18-Jährigen Studentin erwarte ich, daß sie nicht einfach ohne LESEN drauflos klickert. 

Und komisch, aber bevor von mir jemand verlangt, daß ich "ok" oder "weiter" eingebe, lese ich mir die Bedingungen durch. Egal, ob ich was von der Sache verstehe oder nicht.
Und wenn ich vor einem Windowssystem sitze und irgendwelche Fenster aufgehen, lese ich auch durch, bevor ich auf ok oder weiter klicke. Und wenn ich nicht verstehe, worum es geht, weil es mir unbekannt ist, frasge ich jemanden.


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2005)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber von einem Erwachsenen, einer 18-Jährigen Studentin erwarte ich, daß sie nicht einfach ohne LESEN drauflos klickert.


Von einem Kaufmann im Fernabsatz erwarte nicht nur ich, sondern auch der Gesetzgeber, dass er vorher seine Informationspflichten erfüllt.

Wenn ein OLG befindet, dass dies offensichtlich nur unzureichend getan wird, ist das eine öffentliche Klatsche für das gesamte Gewerbe einschließlich der Regulierer, die mit den Mindestanforderungen die notwendige Transparenz und damit den geforderten Verbraucherschutz verfehlen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> regenwetter schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falsch, Jurist! Lesen lernen und alltägliche Umsicht walten lassen. Eben nicht einfach bestätigen, sondern lesen was man bestätigt. Wenn mans nicht versteht, Finger davon lassen.

Solange die allgemeine Vernatwortungslosigkeit den eigenen Belangen gegenüber verbunden mit der Erwartung, dass eigenes Tun und Lassen folgenlos bleiben muss, derart weit verbreitet ist, ist das wohl kaum zu erwarten.

Angefeuert wird das Ganze natürlich noch von allen möglichen Seiten. 

Nur ein Beispiel, Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung in der Computerbild (fast wörtlich): vor den Text "AGB gelesen und akzeptiert" einen Haken machen und auf "Weiter" klicken.

Besser kann mans nicht auf den Punkt bringen.

Wer nicht über die Einsichtsfähigkeit verfügt, auch mal Fehler begehen zu können und wer nicht die Größe besitzt, sich diese selbst gegenüber einzugestehen, wird immer wieder scheitern und immer "opfer" sein.

Für diese selbstverschuldete Unmündigkeit ist jeder selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (16 Januar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> User Nr 2528 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gast bringt es auf den Punkt:
"Lesen lernen und alltägliche Umsicht walten lassen. Eben nicht einfach bestätigen, sondern lesen was man bestätigt. Wenn mans nicht versteht, Finger davon lassen."

Anderes Beispiel, wenn wir schon bei Vergleichen sind:

Als ich das erste Mal mit einer dieser Fang-SMS konfrontiert wurde, "Ein Voicedate wurde blablabla. Jemand der dich kennt bla bla bla, wußte ich auch noch nichts davon. Schließlich war die Masche irgendwann noch neu und unbekannt. Trotzdem habe ich nicht zurückgerufen. Warum wohl?

Weil es mir seltsam vorkam.

Insofern, wenn man nichts davon versteht: fragen oder Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Januar 2005)

Lesen lernen, das gilt auch für Dich, mein lieber Gast. Also erstmal lesen, was hier steht.

Aber Dein Beispiel ist schön. Du hast auch gleich in die Tasten gehackt, ohne Dich hier richtig zu informieren. Quod erat demonstandum.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Lesen lernen, das gilt auch für Dich, mein lieber Gast. Also erstmal lesen, was hier steht.
> 
> Aber Dein Beispiel ist schön. Du hast auch gleich in die Tasten gehackt, ohne Dich hier richtig zu informieren. Quod erat demonstandum.



Beziehst Du Dich hierauf? 





> Wenn ein OLG befindet, dass dies offensichtlich nur unzureichend getan wird, ist das eine öffentliche Klatsche für das gesamte Gewerbe einschließlich der Regulierer, die mit den Mindestanforderungen die notwendige Transparenz und damit den geforderten Verbraucherschutz verfehlen.



Was willst Du mir damit sagen? 

ich sage: Wer nicht liest,ist selbst schuld.
Du sagst: Manchmal steht da aber gar nichts.

Na und? hat ja auch niemand bestritten. 

Wenn Du eine Diskussion führen willst, solltest Du das tun oder einfach stille sein. Auf meinen Vortrag bist Du ja gar nicht eingegangen, und das aus gutem Grund: weil stimmt, was ich sage.


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was willst Du mir  sagen?
> 
> ich sage: Wer nicht liest, ist selbst schuld.
> Du sagst: Manchmal steht da aber gar nichts.
> ...



Na, endlich hast Du gelesen. Manchmal steht alles auch so, wie Du es von den kostenlosen Updates von MS kennst.  Manchmal steht etwas hellblau auf dunkelblau oder rosa auf grau. Manchmal steht dreimal *kostenloses Zugangstool* in großen Lettern und nur ganz klein  etwas von einem Preis, den man als solchen nur erkennt, wenn man weiss, wo er stehen muss ......

Also kurz um, ein ehrbarer Kaufmann will, dass sein Geschäftspartner weiss auf was der sich einlässt. Denn nur das gibt ihm die Gewähr, dass es nach dem Vertragsschluss keinen Streit gibt.

Und als aller letzten Hinweis: Warum wohl will die RegTP demnächst genaue Vorgaben für das Zustimmungsfenster machen? Ja, warum wohl ....


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2005)

Ich versuche es auch noch mal.

Manche Geschäfte sind dann lohnend, www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php%3Fs%3D5184d40c01ebae0a032522cd11762067%26threadid%3D36295%26perpage%3D1%26pagenumber%3D9+Fehler+gemacht&hl=de]wenn Verbraucher in großer Zahl nach dem Kauf das Gefühl haben, einen Fehler gemacht zu haben.[/url]

Da stellt sich die Frage, woran liegt das? Die gleichen Verbraucher kommen sonst mit Angeboten soweit zurecht. Es sind spezielle Angebote, bei denen das Wahrnehmungsproblem auftaucht.

Das OLG sagt nun klipp und klar, dass es ein Problem mit manchen Angeboten gibt. Damit wird es verständlich.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versuche es auch noch mal.
> 
> Manche Geschäfte sind dann lohnend, www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php%3Fs%3D5184d40c01ebae0a032522cd11762067%26threadid%3D36295%26perpage%3D1%26pagenumber%3D9+Fehler+gemacht&hl=de]wenn Verbraucher in großer Zahl nach dem Kauf das Gefühl haben, einen Fehler gemacht zu haben.[/url]
> 
> ...



Meine Erfahrung ist eher die, dass viele Verbraucher auch sonst nicht mit Angeboten zurechtkommen. Und das betrifft Mobilfunkverträge genauso wie Zeitungsabos, Darlehensverträge genauso Auto-Kauf-Verträge.

Nicht lesen, nicht verstehen, nur den Blick auf das Ziel gerichtet: Ware, vermeintliche Vorteile oder was auch immer.

Die Änderungen, die die RegTP vorschlägt sind ganz ohne Zweifel einwandfrei. Transparenz ist immer gut.

Man glaube aber bloß nicht, dass sich dadurch etwas ändert: Die Leute werden ganz genau so "OK" eingeben wie zuvor, und sie werden genau so lamentieren wie zuvor, und sie werden genau so ihre Verantwortung nicht wahrhaben wollen wie zuvor.

Ich kann mich an einen Beitrag (Hier oder anderswo) nach Einführung der Registrierungspflicht erinnern. Das ging ungefähr so: "Vor lauter Bestätigen und ok eingeben weiß man ja gar nicht mehr was man da tut"

Sic!

p.s.: Ich hab auch mal ein Probe-Abo mit Prämie abgeschlossen und vergessen rechtzeitig zu kündigen. Das Abo hab ich dann zähnenirschend gezahlt -->> Mein Fehler, mein Problem!


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Erfahrung ist eher die, dass viele Verbraucher auch sonst nicht mit Angeboten zurechtkommen. Und das betrifft Mobilfunkverträge genauso wie Zeitungsabos, Darlehensverträge genauso Auto-Kauf-Verträge.


Wobei unbewusst zahlungswillige Verbraucher, die später überrascht feststellen, ein Auto gekauft zu haben, ohne es in der Situation zu bemerken, schon sehr selten sind.

Der Autokauf an sich ist transparenter.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Das ist ja ein Unfallwagen" "Hab ich auch gesagt und steht ausdrücklich im Vertrag" "Wenn ich mir alles merken sollte, was mal einer gesagt hat und das Kleingedruckte"

Mal mitgehört, als ich den Wagen zu Inspektion gebracht habe



> Der Autokauf an sich ist transparenter.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Ohne Zweifel, ja. Vergleiche müssen hinken, sonst sind sie keine Vergleiche. 
Kommensurabilität setzt Differenz voraus oder wie


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2005)

Dann mal ganz platt diesen Vergleich:

Ein Bäcker um die Ecke lebt für zukünftige Geschäfte von dem Ruf und der Qualität seiner Produkte. Da reguliert sich der Markt selbst. Der Markt funktioniert.

Wenn ein Geschäftsmann im Internet einmalige Laufkundschaft aus der Suchmaschine zu bedienen hat, fehlen Marktfunktionen zum Schutz der Verbraucher völlig. In Verbindung mit Neppdialern kann man richtig hinlangen. Dialerkäufer handeln nicht marktgerecht. Sie kaufen jeden Schwachsinn für konstant 30 Euro.

Ein seriöser Kaufmann würde seine Kunden nicht verwirren mit "kostenlosen Zugangstools", wenn die Kunden bis zum Kauf die Verwirrungsabsicht erkennen könnten, weil er sie damit verärgern würde.

Wer darauf hofft, sie zu einem unbewussten Kauf verleiten zu können, schreibt die Preisinformation kryptisch in kleiner Schrift bei schlechtem Kontrast in irgendeine unauffällige Ecke.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## User Nr 2528 (16 Januar 2005)

ich glaube, hier wird im Kreis herumdiskutiert.

Die einen sind der Meinung, daß jemand, der einfach drauflosklickert ohne zu LESEN und zu VERSTEHEN, ein gewissen Maß an Mitschuld an den Folgen trägt.

Dem wird entgegengehalten, daß der Verbraucher - hier beim Klick auf einen Dialer - nicht richtig aufgeklärt wird, weil wichtige Informationen kleingeschrieben sind oder sich farblich schlecht abheben.

Im Falle von Nichtinformation oder gezielter Falschinformation kann man ja einer Argumentation in Teilen folgen, die da besagt, daß es sich um Betrug handelt.

Aber im Falle von schlecht präsentierter Information sieht die Sache meiner Meinung nach etwas anders aus.

Selbst bei farblich ungünstig gestalteten Informationen kann ich mir die Mühe machen, diese zu lesen.

Wenn etwas unklar ist: Finger weg und jemanden fragen. Auch das wurd im vorliegenden Fall schlicht unterlassen.

Und selbst wenn man dem Spruch des Gerichtes folgen mag, daß manche Dialeranbieter ihre Opfer absichtlich nicht mit klaren Hinweisen auf die Folgen aufmerksam machen, ändert das nichts daran, daß im vorliegenden und in vielen anderen Fällen die Opfer SICH SELBST durch NICHTLESEN schon mal komplett der Möglichkeit berauben, vorhandene Informationen aufzunehmen und zu beurteilen. Wer nicht LIEST, kann auch nicht urteilen. Wer nicht liest, ist schon mmal selbst Schuld.

Wer liest und dann Unklarheit hat und nicht fragt sondern ok klickt, hat auch selbst Schuld.

Und dann, ich wiederhole mich, von einem 10 - 12-Jährigen erwarte ich nicht das Wissen und die Reife. Aber von einer 18-Jährigen Studentin zumindest teilweise schon. Zumindest so viel, daß die Alarmglocken schrillen und erst mal nachgefragt wird.

Wir haben hier im Forum einen ähnlichn Fall, wo es um das ebay-Angebot einer "Box" geht. Auch da müssen sie Alarmglocken schrillen, da es sich offenbar tatsächlich nur um die Box, also leere Verpackung handelte.

Es gibt einfach Fälle, wo jemand Informationen erhält und falsch handelt.
Es gibt Fälle wo absichtlich falsche Informationen gegeben werden. Da handelt es sich um Betrug.
Und es gibt die Fälle, wo man durch gesunden Menschenverstand, logisches Denken und eine natürliche Skepsis unvollständige oder irreführende Informationen zumindest unterstellen kann. Wer dann nicht nachfragt oder die Finger davon läßt, hat zumindest teilweise Mitschuld.

Und das ist im vorliegenden Falle wohl so.

<<Ein seriöser Kaufmann würde seine Kunden nicht verwirren mit "kostenlosen Zugangstools", wenn die Kunden bis zum Kauf die Verwirrungsabsicht erkennen könnten, weil er sie damit verärgern würde. 

Wer darauf hofft, sie zu einem unbewussten Kauf verleiten zu können, schreibt die Preisinformation kryptisch in kleiner Schrift bei schlechtem Kontrast in irgendeine unauffällige Ecke>>

Das ist korrekt. Aber selbst dann habe ich die Möglichkeit zu lesen. Zwar mit mehr Mühe, aber ich habe. Lese ich nicht, beraube ich mich selbst der Möglichkeit zur Information


----------



## sascha (16 Januar 2005)

Das Problem dabei ist, dass nachträgliches "hätte", "wäre" "würde" niemanden weiterbringt. Dass der ein oder andere Lehrgeld zahlen muss, weil er eben nicht aufgepasst hat, zu nachlässig, zu leichtgläubig oder einfach zu schusselig war, kann nicht bestritten werden. Umso wichtiger ist es, das Wurzel an der Übel zu packen, sprich: Wenn gewisse Leute auf oben genannte Faktoren setzen können, um das schnelle Geld zu machen, muss eben daran gearbeitet werden, dass sie dieses bald nicht mehr können. Vernünftiges Geld für vernünftige Leistung, dagegen hat niemand was. Gegen Tricks, ob legal oder illegal, schon. Mit Besserwisserei jedenfalls ist niemandem geholfen...


----------



## User Nr 2528 (16 Januar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem dabei ist, dass nachträgliches "hätte", "wäre" "würde" niemanden weiterbringt. Dass der ein oder andere Lehrgeld zahlen muss, weil er eben nicht aufgepasst hat, zu nachlässig, zu leichtgläubig oder einfach zu schusselig war, kann nicht bestritten werden. Umso wichtiger ist es, das Wurzel an der Übel zu packen, sprich: Wenn gewisse Leute auf oben genannte Faktoren setzen können, um das schnelle Geld zu machen, muss eben daran gearbeitet werden, dass sie dieses bald nicht mehr können. Vernünftiges Geld für vernünftige Leistung, dagegen hat niemand was. Gegen Tricks, ob legal oder illegal, schon. Mit Besserwisserei jedenfalls ist niemandem geholfen...



Niemand hier wird das bestreiten, im Gegeteil. Volle Zustimmung.
Aber es hat nichts mit Besserwisserei zu tun, wenn man seiner Meinung Ausdruck verleiht, daß die Betroffene mit der Regelung, einen Teil der Kosten zu tragen, noch fair weg kommt.


----------



## Counselor (16 Januar 2005)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es hat nichts mit Besserwisserei zu tun, wenn man seiner Meinung Ausdruck verleiht, daß die Betroffene mit der Regelung, einen Teil der Kosten zu tragen, noch fair weg kommt.


Aber nur, wenn der Kunde tatsächlich die gewünschte Leistung erhalten hat.


----------



## User Nr 2528 (17 Januar 2005)

das ist eine schwierige Frage. Gewünschte Leistung ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. Was ist gewünschte Leistung? Wünschen kann ich viel.

Wenn ich nach einem Lied, einer Software suche, dazu ein Portal aufsuche, wo ich mich mittels Dialer einwählen muß, sollten schon mal alle Alarmglocken schrillen. Mit ein wenig logischem Denken kann ich nämlich darauf kommen, daß ich vorher ja nicht wissen kann, ob die gewünschte Leistung vom Portalebetreiber erbracht werden kann.
(Selbst der iTunes-Musikshop hat nicht alle Titel dieser Welt)

Also sollte ich zu der logischen Schlußfolgerung kommen, daß es sich möglicherweise nicht lohnt, für Geld hinter der Dialer-Eintrittstüre nach etwas zu suchen. Also lasse ich es sein.

Eine wichtige Frage ist aber: kann ein Dialerbetreiber überhaupt eine Existenzberechtigung für seine Dialer beanspruchen? (bissel blöd formuliert)

Denn, wenn die Frage nach der zu erwartenden Leistung -VOR Bezahlung durch den Kunden- nicht beantwortet wird, der Kunde also über das tatsächliche Angebot völlig im Unklaren gelassen wird, sollte man die logische Schlußfolgerung ziehen können, daß es für einen solchen Dialer, bzw. ein solches Angebot doch gar keine Berechtigung geben darf.

Das käme ja einem Glücksspiel gleich, wo ich für etwas bezahle, von dem ich nicht weiß, ob ich es überhaupt bekomme.

Darf der Dialerbetreiber also Geld verlangen, ohne die vom Kunden gewünschte und durch den Kunden (durch vorherige Auswahl des gewünschten) geäußerte Kaufabsicht an der Ware erfüllen zu können?

Vergleichbar etwa, wie wenn ein Ladenbesitzer von jedem Kunden bei Betreten des Ladens Eintritt verlangte, ohne dem Kunden Auskunft darüber zu geben, ob der das Gesuchte im Laden überhaupt bekommen kann.

Andererseits kann man den Kunden dann auch wieder zur Last legen, daß sie einen solchen Laden überhaupt betreten.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Januar 2005)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> Vergleichbar etwa, wie wenn ein Ladenbesitzer von jedem Kunden bei Betreten des Ladens Eintritt verlangte, ohne dem Kunden Auskunft darüber zu geben, ob der das Gesuchte im Laden überhaupt bekommen kann.



Eintritt ist ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel, weil der Trick ja darin besteht, die Kunden darüber hinwegzutäuschen, ab welchem Zeitpunkt sie "drin" sind - wenn sie es denn überhaupt bemerken und die Entgelte erst viel später abgerechnet werden. Kann ich nicht zahlen, komme ich nicht rein. Dieses Problem kennt man bei Mehrwertnummern ja nicht. Da gibt es Kredit in unbegrenzter Höhe ohne vorherige Bonitätsprüfung. Welcher Geschäftsmann kann sich diesen Luxus schon leisten?


----------



## stieglitz (17 Januar 2005)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn, wenn die Frage nach der zu erwartenden Leistung -VOR Bezahlung durch den Kunden- nicht beantwortet wird, der Kunde also über das tatsächliche Angebot völlig im Unklaren gelassen wird, sollte man die logische Schlußfolgerung ziehen können, daß es für einen solchen Dialer, bzw. ein solches Angebot doch gar keine Berechtigung geben darf.
> 
> Das käme ja einem Glücksspiel gleich, wo ich für etwas bezahle, von dem ich nicht weiß, ob ich es überhaupt bekomme.



Über den "Kauf der Katze im Sack" wird hier schon seit Jahren Diskutiert.
In den meisten Fällen ist nähmlich tatsächlich nur eine tote Katze im Sack.
Ein Erwachsener kann sich des Risikos vielleicht bewusst werde und dann entscheiden. Aber wie ich in einem anderen Thread gerade geschrieben habe, wird auch von Erwachsenen gedankenlos einfach auf o.k. gedrückt.
Aber die richtige Sauerei beginnt bei der Abzocke bei Kindern. (Mahlvorlagen, Hausaufgaben etc.)

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## User Nr 2528 (17 Januar 2005)

Kinder sind natürlich vorrangiges Ziel von Malvorlagen.de und Co.
Andererseits frage ich mich oft, was Eltern ihren Schützlingen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) heutzutage noch mit auf den Weg geben.

Da wird allzu oft die Verantwortung abgschoben und die Folgen mangelnder Verantwortung anderen zur Last gelegt. Ich bin in einer Gegend aufgewachsen, wo jede Menge an stachligen und mit ungenießbaren Beeren ausgestatteten Sträuchern wuchsen. Meine Mutter brachte mir bei, daß ich da aufpassen muß und nicht einfach was in den Mund stecke. Sie brachte mir bei, wie die einzelnen Gewächse heißen und was sie bewirken.

Heute wollen Eltern, die dort wohnen, die Entfernung sämtlicher Stachel- und Beerensträucher verlangen weil sie Gefahr für ihre Brut fürchten. 
Obwohl die in den meisten Fällen völlig unbegründet ist. Hier herrscht oft reine Ignoranz und Unwissenheit.

Ein Teich in Nachbars Garten war früher kein Problem. In der Gegend meiner Kindheit gehören Gräben seit je her zum Landschaftsbild. Heute muß alles gesichert werden damit die Kleinen nirgends reinfallen und ertrinken können.

Eigene Verantwortung von Eltern scheint mir immer mehr zu einer Floskel zu verkommen. Gleichgültigkeit und die egoistischen Eigeninteressen der Eltern sind oft zu beobachten.

Wenn dann was passiert ist, wird nach Gesetzen gerufen, werden Initiativen auf den Weg gebracht, wird die Gemeindeverwaltung mit Eingaben genervt.

Ich kenne das aus eigener Erfahrung. Da verlangt eine Elterninitiative in einer Sachstraße an deren Ende ein Kindergarten ist, die Einführung von Tempo 30, die Umzäunung des Kindergartengeländes, damit Hunde nicht mehr in die Sandkisten kacken können. Und die gleichen Eltern kann man dann bei Kontrollen dabei beobachten, wie sie ihre Kleinen morgens mal eben schnell mit gemessenem Tempo 65 zum Kindi bringen, weil - man hat es eilig und ist schon spät dran. Überflüssig, zu erwähnen, daß ein Teil dieser verantwortungslosen Menschen rauchend im Auto sitzt und die eigene Brut schädigt.

Ähnlich wird es sich wohl in Bezug auf neue Medien verhalten. Auch da unterstelle ich mal mangelnde Eigenverantwortung und mangelndes Interesse bei vielen Eltern. Wie kann man einen 8-Jährigen alleine am Rechner sitzen und im Internet rumklickern lassen? Ich versteh es nicht.

Aber Containerfernsehen, Brüllshows und dieses 5-Groschen-Boullevardblatt mit den großen Lettern scheinen heute vielen wichtiger zu sein als vernünftige Aufklärung.

Hinterher jammern ist halt einfach.

Bei Dialern kauft man die Katze im Sack, das ist richtig.
Wenn ich nicht weiß, was ich bekomme, aber dafür bezahlen soll, lasse ich die Finger weg. Komisch, daß das sonst klappt, nur im Internet bei vielen offenbar kein Licht aufgeht.

Kindern fehlt hier die Fähigkeit zur Beurteilung. Aber ich mag mich nicht der Meinung anschließen, daß Eltern, deren Kinder darauf reinfallen, keine Mitschuld treffen soll.
Zur Aufsichtspflicht gehört meiner Meinung nach auch, Kinder auf diese neuen Techniken vorzubereiten oder zumindest darüber zu wachen, was sie tun.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2005)

du bist ja ein unglaublich kluger Mensch, warum gehst du nicht in die Politik?  da hapert´s an klugen Menschen 

cp


----------



## User Nr 2528 (17 Januar 2005)

<<du bist ja ein unglaublich kluger Mensch, warum gehst du nicht in die Politik? da hapert´s an klugen Menschen >>

starker Auftritt. Respekt.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Januar 2005)

@cp 

Ironie ist nicht jedermans Stärke, manche brauchen den Holzhammer.....

j.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Januar 2005)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits frage ich mich oft, was Eltern ihren Schützlingen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) heutzutage noch mit auf den Weg geben.



Ja, so sprach der Triebtäter auch. Schließlich hätten die Eltern längst bemerken müssen, welches Jagdrevier er sich ausgesucht hat...

 Die Argumentation passt aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht. Zum einen wird sie zu gerne in einschlägigen Kreisen verwandt: Die Eltern müssen schließlich wissen, dass das Internet schlecht ist und "wir Taschendiebe" dort auf sie lauern. Zum anderen wird der heimische Rechner nicht selten angeschafft, um dem Filius zu ermöglichen, seine schulische Bildung über das Internet als Medium zu ergänzen. Die Kinder mögen sich spielerisch mit dem Rechner und dem Internet auseinandersetzen können. Den Eltern fällt genau das nicht selten um einiges schwerer. Und wie soll das Familienoberhaupt seine Kinder vor Gefahren schützen, die es noch gar nicht kennt?


----------



## User Nr 2528 (17 Januar 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> User Nr 2528 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie würdest Du es denn machen? Wie bringt man Kindern bei, daß sie nicht einfach die Beeren irgendeines Strauches in den Mund nehmen? Wie bringt man ihnen bei, daß sie auf dem Schulweg aufpassen müssen?
Wie hat man es uns beigebracht?

Im Übrigen halte ich den Vergleich mit dem Triebtäter für reichlich daneben da hier oft noch ganz andere Dinge, wie Gewalt, im Spiel sind.

Außerdem kann so ein Vergleich nicht gelten. Es gibt einfach ein Alter, wo man Kinder mit Dingen nicht alleine lassen darf. So zum Beispiel das Internet.
Natürlich kann man Kinder nicht auf jede Lebenssituation vorbereiten, aber man kann ihnen mit der Zeit dennoch ein gewisses Maß an Skepsis und Vorsicht beibringen. Man kann sie begleiten. Durch ein Begleiten kann ein Kind lernen, mit verschiedenen Situationen umzugehen.

Viele Eltern, so meine Erfahrung, kümmern sich aber nicht mehr richtig und sind zu bequem. Man beschäftigt sich lieber mit anderen Dingen.
Und natürlich kann man einem Kind nur beibringen, was man selbst kennt.
Ich bin nach allem, was ich beobachte, zu der Ansicht gekommen, daß Eltern heute sehr oft einen Teil der Verantwortung abschieben und die Folgen für eigenen Versäumnisse gerne anderen zur Last legen.

Und so, wie man die Pflicht hat, seinem Kind beizubringen, daß es auf dem Schulweg aufpaßt, muß man ihm auch beibringen mit dem Rechner umzugehen, wenn es denn damit umgehen soll. Bestimmte Dinge sind dann einfach verboten, andere eingeschränkt erlaubt, wenige ganz erlaubt.

Und nebenbei, ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, daß es in unserer von Informationen durchwirkten Gesellschaft schon einiger Anstrengung bedarf um Meldungen über Gefahren im Internet auszuweichen. Selbst wer sich nix anders als ein 5-Groschen-Sensationsblättchen mit großen Lettern reinzieht, stolpert mal darüber. Als Erwachsener kann man sich für mein Dafürhalten kaum darauf hinausreden, von allem gar NICHTS zu wissen.

Ich hatte, als ich in Norddeutschland wohnte, einen Nachbarn, der sich mit 60 Jahren den ersten Rechner anschaffte. Ein völliger Rookie. Ohne jegliche Ahnung. Immerhin wußte er aber, daß man nicht unbedarft ins Internet gehen kann, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, sich was einzufangen. Also fragte er. Ich war der falsche dafür, hatte nämlich genau so wenig Ahnung. Wußte aber trotz totalem Desinteresse an Computern immerhin auch, daß es Gefahren gibt. Wie die im einzelnen aussehen, wußte ich nicht. Meinen ersten Rechner gekauft und erst mal einigermaßen schlau gemacht. Und wenn mir jemand abverlangt, ich solle Geld bezahlen, ohne zu wissen, was ich dafür bekomme, schrillen die Alarmglocken.
Wer sich einen Rechner anschafft, hat also auch die Pflicht, sich wenigstens mit Grundlagen zu beschäftigen.


Der Mensch ist doch einseltsames Wesen. Wenn es zu seinem Vorteil gereicht, ist er zu nichts zu bequem und zu nichts zu dumm.

Ist provokativ. Aber das sehe ich jeden Tag anhand der Erfahrungen mit den Autofahrern, die ständig unsere deutlich gekennzeichneten Parkplätze zuparken. Die Schilder sehen sie grundsätzlich nie -  "Hab ich übersehen". 
Aber wenn das Fahrzeug abgeschleppt oder blockiert ist, wissen sie immer sofort, an wen sie sich wenden müssen. Da finden sie auch grundsätzlich sofort unsere eigentlich nicht leicht zu findende Tür.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Januar 2005)

Irgendwie finde ich Deine Thesen als völlig daneben.



			
				User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Durch ein Begleiten kann ein Kind lernen, mit verschiedenen Situationen umzugehen. ... .


Väter, Mütter zieht mit zur Bundeswehr.  Vielleicht hilft dieser absurde Hinweis.

Also ich dacht auch einmal ich wäre sicher, da der Rechner mit DSL am Netzt hängt. Dass dies ein Trugschluss war, weil auch die Fax-Karte noch dran hing, musste ich erst lernen.

Ich war und bin halt nicht allwissend wie andere.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Januar 2005)

@Jurist 

Macuser sind eine Sorte für sich. 
http://www.symantec.com/region/de/loesungen/macsicherheit.html


> Der Mac ist grundsätzlich genauso anfällig wie andere Computer
> 
> ....
> Durch den *geringen Marktanteil* der Macs lohnte sich zudem für
> ...


und die Illusion:
http://www.symantec.com/region/de/resources/macintosh.html


> Der Macintosh ist gleichermaßen von den Internet Explorer- und Outlook Express-Schwachstellen betroffen.



j.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Januar 2005)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem kann so ein Vergleich nicht gelten. Es gibt einfach ein Alter, wo man Kinder mit Dingen nicht alleine lassen darf. So zum Beispiel das Internet.



Kannst Du das für mich noch logisch verknüpfen? Da fällt mir eigentlich nur noch ein Morgenstern-Zitat ein:

"Weil, so schließt er messerscharf, nicht sein kann was nicht sein
darf."

Ist von der Argumentation bestimmt genauso bestechend wie "müsste aber" und "da könnte ja jeder kommen"...


----------



## technofreak (17 Januar 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> "Weil, so schließt er messerscharf, nicht sein kann was nicht sein
> darf."


http://home.t-online.de/home/wspiegel/kurs/morgenstern.htm


> Eingehüllt in feuchte Tücher,
> prüft er die Gesetzesbücher
> und ist alsobald im klaren:
> Wagen durften dort nicht fahren!
> ...


----------



## Counselor (17 Januar 2005)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mensch ist doch einseltsames Wesen. Wenn es zu seinem Vorteil gereicht, ist er zu nichts zu bequem und zu nichts zu dumm.


Ja. Das trifft besonders auf diejenigen zu, die (im Internet) arglosen Leuten leere Kartons und Schund zu Höchstpreisen andrehen.


----------



## Reinhard (17 Januar 2005)

*Warum eigentlich sind wir...*

Warum eigentlich sind wir alle in diesem Forum?

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, wir sind hier, weil viele von uns (wie viele von uns eigentlich - mich eingeschlossen - ?) schon mal "unerwünschten" Kontakt mit Dialern hatten und "Lehrgeld" zahlen mussten.

Den Ansatz, dem Nachwuchs klar machen zu wollen, dass das INet nun nicht ganz ungefährlich ist, halte ich für keine schlechte Idee. Gerade im Bezug auf Dialer. 
Deshalb würden mich hier mal Meinungen von Eltern interessieren.

Nach dem Motto: "Wenn schon der Alte doof ist, brauch ich das nicht auch noch machen."
(Sinngemässes Zitat meines Sohnes, als ich ihm von meinem "Ungeschick" erzählte...)

Die Frage ist:
Wie sorgen wir als Eltern für Aufklärung (und jetzt sollten wir das Alter mal wirklich hintenanstellen... niemand ist allwissend...)?

Habt ihr Antworten?


Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Telekomunikacja (18 Januar 2005)

*Re: Warum eigentlich sind wir...*



			
				Reinhard schrieb:
			
		

> Warum eigentlich sind wir alle in diesem Forum?
> 
> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, wir sind hier, weil viele von uns (wie viele von uns eigentlich - mich eingeschlossen - ?) schon mal "unerwünschten" Kontakt mit Dialern hatten und "Lehrgeld" zahlen mussten.



Zum einen deshalb.

Zum anderen vielleicht auch, weil man sonst bei der vielen Freizeit auf dumme Gedanken kommen könnte, so wie *er* hier:



> Karlsruhe
> *Farbschmierer erneut vor Gericht*
> 
> Vor dem Landgericht hat die Berufungsverhandlung gegen einen 72-jährigen Mann wegen Sachbeschädigungen in 96 Fällen begonnen. Der Rentner soll unter anderem mit Altöl und Farbe Hausfassaden beschädigt haben. Der durch ihn entstandene Gesamtschaden wird auf rund eine viertel Million Euro geschätzt. Zum Auftakt bestritt der Rentner die Vorwürfe und sprach von einer Verschwörung gegen ihn. In erster Instanz wurde er vom Karlsruher Amtsgericht zu einer Freiheitsstrafe von 2 Jahren und 8 Monaten verurteilt.


----------

